

Ask HN: What is a solid webinar software? - jordanjustice

I've been looking into BigBlueButton, but I'm wondering what the other good options are. Thanks.
======
lsiunsuex
I've deployed BigBlueButton to a Rackspace Cloud Server. Not terribly
difficult but not exactly easy.

We're not using it in production yet, but during testing the system crashed
after uploading 1 PPT but worked perfectly fine uploading another (both
converted from Keynote) so I'm not sure if something was wrong with the
conversion or there was some weird image in the ppt that screwed it up.

I'm still looking around / playing with different options.

